# Adobe stopft Flash-Lücke, PDF-Loch weiterhin offen



## Newsfeed (25 Februar 2009)

Um sich vor manipulierten Web-Seiten zu schützen, sollte man das heute veröffentlichte Flash-Update sofort installieren. Auch die Flash-Einstellungen sollte man über Adobes-Website anpassen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

